# The Devision 2 low FPS trotz schimmeliger Grafik !



## rigi87 (7. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

Findet ihr nicht auch das die Grafik von D1 mindestens genausogut aussieht und trotzdem 1000000mal besser läuft als D2 ?! 

Ich weis, es ist nur eine Beta. Da wird sich aber nicht mehr viel tuen. 

Ich habe eine RTX 2070 und Ryzen 2600, in der Stadt habe ich fps Drops bis runter auf 54 fps. 
Die Fps Spannweite ist von ca. 135 - 54fps,
Durchschnitt ca 80 fps. Das ganze natürlich in Ultra 1080p.

Drops von einer sec. auf die ander um mehr als 30fps. Das ist nicht übertrieben und tut in den Augen weh ! 

Außerdem gibt es als Kirsche oben drauf jede mänge Laderukler bei neuen Gebieten oder einer Großen Explosion.

Die Systemanvorderungen 

https://www.google.de/amp/www.pcgam...gen-fuer-PC-Specs-Vorteile-Video-1272922/amp/

Entsprechen nicht der Wahrheit, niemals bekommt man mit einer GTX 1070 in WQHD und hohen Einstellungen  konstant 60fps auf dem Bilschirm, niemals!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: The Devision 2 low fps troz Schimmeliger Grafik !*

Heute Nacht mal reinschauen. Bin natürlich auf die 4k Ultra Performance gespannt.


----------



## rigi87 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: The Devision 2 low fps troz Schimmeliger Grafik !*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Heute Nacht mal reinschauen. Bin natürlich auf die 4k Ultra Performance gespannt.


 
Bitte Vergleich sie mit den Angaben auf der von mir verlinkten Seite und sag dann Bescheid.


----------



## pphs (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: The Devision 2 low fps troz Schimmeliger Grafik !*

Bei der Problemsuche mal vor dem Monitor anfangen zu suchen. Hilft nicht immer, aber in deinem Fall ganz bestimmt.


----------



## MircoSfot (7. Februar 2019)

R51600+GTX1080=~105fps. manchmal habe ich den Bug, das meine Frames halbiert werden, nur ein Neustart des Spieles behebt den Bug. Ansonsten läuft´s. Ist eben noch BETA


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Februar 2019)

Also kurz mal geschaut. Weg vom Anfang zum Weißen Haus. 4k maxed out, also noch etwas mehr als die Ultra Settings. Und ich habs nicht aufgezeichnet aber es waren 50-70+ fps also ich finde absolut spielbar. 
I7-8700k@5,0 Ghz all Core
GTX2080ti

Ob es nun besser oder schlechter oder gleich gut aussieht wie D1? Gute Frage, ich finde das kann man schon wegen dem Setting schwer vergleichen. D1 überall Schnee, jetzt in D2 kein Schnee mehr. Aber es sieht, meiner Meinung nach gut aus.


----------



## Shooter (8. Februar 2019)

Man muss vorbestellt haben um an einem Code zu kommen richtig? 

Oh mann wo sind die Zeiten hin wo es das noch alles Gratis gab......


----------



## rigi87 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: The Devision 2 low fps troz Schimmeliger Grafik !*



pphs schrieb:


> Bei der Problemsuche mal vor dem Monitor anfangen zu suchen. Hilft nicht immer, aber in deinem Fall ganz bestimmt.



Gratulation, der Oscar für den sinnlosesten Kommentar ist auf dem Weg zu dir.


----------



## pphs (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: The Devision 2 low fps troz Schimmeliger Grafik !*



rigi87 schrieb:


> Gratulation, der Oscar für den sinnlosesten Kommentar ist auf dem Weg zu dir.



Du kannst nicht mal das Spiel richtig schreiben.

Dann willst du mit deinem Mittelklasse PC, natürlich alles auf Ultra, weil alles andere wäre ja uncool, drölf Tausend fps haben. Dann will ich garnicht wissen, was da bei dir noch alles im Hintergrund an ist. Denn man bekommt schon so einen Eindruck bei gewissen Leuten. Deswegen, suche den Fehler bei dir, nicht beim Spiel, kleiner Junge.


----------



## rigi87 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: The Devision 2 low fps troz Schimmeliger Grafik !*

Sofort persönlich werden anstatt zu Helfen ist natürlich der Richtige weg! Das Forum braucht mehr von deiner Sorte Mensch. Entweder bist du ein kleiner Fan-Boy oder einfach nur ein gelangweilter, schlechtgelaunter  IT-ler der sich über das Internet Profiliert. 

Grüße vom Jungen


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Februar 2019)

Shooter schrieb:


> Man muss vorbestellt haben um an einem Code zu kommen richtig?
> 
> Oh mann wo sind die Zeiten hin wo es das noch alles Gratis gab......



Check mal deinen Ubi-Launcher, hab nix vorbestellt und trotzdem Closed-Beta Zugang wie gefühlt 99% meiner Freundesliste. Für eine Closed Beta sehr viele Leute, da ist bestimmt was schiefgegangen.


----------



## SkyDefend (8. Februar 2019)

Also das Spiel an sich gefällt mir gut.
Performance ist aufjedenfall okay, jedoch habe ich häufiger Hänger und Frame Drops insb bei schnellen Szenen oder Explosionen.
Was mir leider negativ aufgefallen ist, die Grafik ist bei mir in Full HD und alles zwischen Hoch und teilweise Ultra insb in der Natur ziemlich matschig, ich gehe leider stark davon aus, dass es an meiner Hardware liegt, da ich per Task Manager gesehen habe, dass der Grafikspeicher mit 4GB komplett gefüllt war.
RAM frisst das Spiel jedoch auch ne Menge, hatte gestern 12 von 16GB belegt.
Werde was Grafikkarte angeht nicht um eine Aufrüstung herumkommen, wird aber erst mit Zen 2 erfolgen.

BTW, die Soundprobleme hatte ich auch, der Workaround mit den beiden Dateien hat jedoch funktioniert, rausgeflogen bin ich auch nie, jedoch ist es 1x vorgekommen das nach dem beenden das Game hängen geblieben ist und ich auch den TaskManager nicht angezeigt bekommen habe.


----------



## rigi87 (8. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Check mal deinen Ubi-Launcher, hab nix vorbestellt und trotzdem Closed-Beta Zugang wie gefühlt 99% meiner Freundesliste. Für eine Closed Beta sehr viele Leute, da ist bestimmt was schiefgegangen.



Kann man die Codes die man Freunden geben kann auch so, z.b. hier im Forum, weitergeben?


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Februar 2019)

rigi87 schrieb:


> Kann man die Codes die man Freunden geben kann auch so, z.b. hier im Forum, weitergeben?



??? Versteh die Frage nicht, weshalb sollte das nicht gehen???


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Februar 2019)

Shooter schrieb:


> Man muss vorbestellt haben um an einem Code zu kommen richtig?
> 
> Oh mann wo sind die Zeiten hin wo es das noch alles Gratis gab......


Nein muß man nicht zwingend. Ich habe nicht vorbestellt, so blöd bin ich schon lange nicht mehr. Ich habe einfach in uPlay mich für die Beta angemeldet und das wars.


----------



## rigi87 (8. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> ??? Versteh die Frage nicht, weshalb sollte das nicht gehen???



Vielleicht ist das ja irgendwie gebunden an Freunde aus der F-Liste.


----------



## rigi87 (8. Februar 2019)

Warum 2 Division-Experten enttaeuscht von der The Division 2 Beta sind

Bin nicht der einzige der von der Peformance nicht sonderlich angetan ist.


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Februar 2019)

Shooter schrieb:


> Man muss vorbestellt haben um an einem Code zu kommen richtig?
> 
> Oh mann wo sind die Zeiten hin wo es das noch alles Gratis gab......



Man konnte sich letztes Jahr für die Beta anmelden, ich habe selbst nicht vorbestellt mein Key ist noch bei AMD reserviert (RX580) davon weiß Ubisoft nichts. Ich habe Division 1 ausgiebig gespielt und die Regler sind ja fast alle identisch zum zweiten Teil. Persönlich kriege ich bei gleichen Reglern, paar Settings auf Hoch, andere auf Ultra ähnliche bis gleiche Fps schwankt immer zwischen 50-80+ Fps je nach Szene. Allerdings boostet hier auch DX12 dank der AMD Karte, wie schon bei Teil 1 ordentlich rein unter DX11 habe ich knapp 20 Fps im Mittel weniger. Bei Teil 1 ist man mit Nvidia besser mit DX11 gefahren gerade weil die 12er Schnittstelle etwas instabil war, in Division 2 konnte ich 5 Stunden am Stück spielen ohne einen Absturz. Optisch sehe ich keinen Rückschritt, die Szenerie ist eben eine ganz andere, Vegetation gab es in diesem Sinne in Teil 1 nicht zu sehen einzig "Neutral Lighting" wünsche ich mir noch für die Finale Version kann mit dem ganzen Ambient Light wenig anfangen das nervt mich schon bei Bethesda Spielen seit Jahren und muss mit Mods gekämpft werden . Spielerisch macht es bisher eine gute bis bessere Figur, zumindest in der Level Phase waren die kämpfe schön knackig, kaum Bullet Sponges und wenn dann dank der Rüstung (statt Schild) deutlich glaubwürdiger. Wie das im Endgame aussieht ist noch ne ganz andere Sache. Immer im Blick behalten es handelt sich noch um eine Beta, klar wird sich nicht mehr so viel ändern innerhalb eines Monats aber ich bin mir auch sicher das wir hier kein aktuelles Build spielen dazu kommen noch angepasste Treiber.

Die Kernauslastung ist übrigens wie beim Vorgänger wieder 1a, das schafft nicht mal Dice.. da langweilt sich der Ryzen auf 3,7 Ghz fast ein wenig  nur der Arbeitsspeicher wird langsam etwas knapp.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

